# Petersen-dean roofing feedback



## Jack Davis (Apr 29, 2010)

I am a residential builder in CALIFORNIA; does anyone have any feedback or experience with PETERSEN-DEAN ROOFING ?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Never heard of it. Try the BBB, Angies List and other consumer rating websites.


----------



## garabar (Feb 9, 2010)

*Haven't heard anything bad*

PD works in Florida too - see lots of their trucks around. I'm sure they do a lot of work down here. Haven't heard anything bad, but I can't give you an answer simply because I don't know them too well.


----------



## Jack Davis (Apr 29, 2010)

*Petersen-dean roofing – builders beware*

PETERSEN-DEAN ROOFING – BUILDERS BEWARE :thumbdown:

I’m a residential builder in California.

The PETERSEN-DEAN ROOFING salesman bid the lowest price then proceeded to shake me down with endless Change Orders. PETERSEN-DEAN roofers managed to split the entire new eaves on both floors of the house; PETERSEN-DEAN ran out of roof tile; had to wait days for new tile to arrive, and deal with a different color shade than what was already installed. The same sales rep shamelessly tried to sell me Aluminum Rain Gutters at close to 3 times the price, for what I had been previously quoted;

I also signed PETERSEN-DEAN ROOFING for the Deck Waterproofing; rain water *flooded* the interior deck structure, entered the walls of the house, cracked apart new exterior stucco; in all $9,500 worth of water damage! Turns out the PETERSEN-DEAN installer never caulked the joints of the metal flashing, leaving ½” gaps for the water to enter the internal deck structure; 

Not even an apology… only strong-arm tactics to collect their money.

Whether you are KBHOME, a GC, or homeowner, you would probably be best looking elsewhere for your roofing needs; this company rode the construction wave, expanded nationwide, and appears to employ 2 marketing people, and 1 attorney, for each roofer that they employ. It’s the ENRON of the roofing business! 

Jim Peterson is now jumping on the GREEN wave, by pushing solar products. From my experience with PETERSEN-DEAN ROOFING, the only GREEN that truly interests Jim, is the color of your hard-earned money!

Oh well, they say there is one born every minute… guess it was my turn.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

My friend it seems to me that you have had a bad experiance with this firm but i cant say i like the way you have done this, you asked on Friday if any one has had any experience with this company as if you wanted to find out what they were like! were you hoping that one of us would say 'oh yes there great! then give us your real reason for posting!
Im sorry you have had a bad time with this firm but you should have been honest with us at the start of the post saying you have had a bad time with them and you would have got more of my sympathy!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## TYeh (May 30, 2010)

*Yes, the guy From LA bashing on Petersen-Dean.*

Petersen-Dean seems as though they have done a nice job for the last twenty or thirty years. I worked for them back in the 90s and they were all over safety and pushed for constant quality. I bet the guy from LA who says "buyers beware" is just another upset roofer, who has been losing work to Petersen-Dean....... seems like if he really had an issue, he would be in the courts or using other means other than talking smack on an "all roofer board"


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Jack Davis said:


> PETERSEN-DEAN ROOFING – BUILDERS BEWARE :thumbdown:
> 
> I’m a residential builder in California.
> 
> The PETERSEN-DEAN ROOFING salesman bid the lowest price then proceeded to shake me down with endless Change Orders.


 Isn't that how new construction works? Bid to a flawed specification as put forth by the engineer or architect with very low margin, then when awarded the project submit a booklet of change orders with a high margin. Isn't that the onlyw ay for a subcontractor to make money in new construction?





> I also signed PETERSEN-DEAN ROOFING for the Deck Waterproofing; rain water *flooded* the interior deck structure, entered the walls of the house, cracked apart new exterior stucco; in all $9,500 worth of water damage! Turns out the PETERSEN-DEAN installer never caulked the joints of the metal flashing, leaving ½” gaps for the water to enter the internal deck structure;


 Have your insurance contact their insurance. Problem solved. That's what insurance is for. 

As for solar, I say go for it. I hold nothing against any roofing business diversifying into solar. It's a short hop when you think about it, you have peopel trained to work on the roof, safety protocols, and equipment necessary to pull it off. One thing a roofer has for solar vs an electrician is the know how to install the solar equipment without damaging the water proofing beneath. 

Not trying to defend the roofing company, but there are two sides to every story.


----------

